
iPhone manufacturer Foxconn is replacing 60,000 workers with robots - HillaryBriss
http://qz.com/692389/iphone-manufacturer-foxconn-is-replacing-60000-workers-with-robots/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11770463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11770463)

